# Internet über access point langsam



## A-N-D-I (25. Mai 2018)

*Internet über access point langsam*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab jetzt eine 50.000er VDSL-Leitung der Telekom. Im Erdgeschoss, wo der Router steht, per Speedtest über WLAN 59 Mbps Download und 10 Mbps Upload.
Am Pc im 1.Stock hab ich aber nur noch ca 14-15 Mbps Download und 0,5 Mbps Upload. Angeschlossen ist er über DLAN (Devolo 200 AVplus beim Router und Devolo 550 duo+ am PC) und einem TP-Link TL-WR841N V9 als Access point.
Dass mich der Aufbau Geschwindigkeit kostet und die Herstellerangaben nur theoretisch hinkommen ist mir klar, aber limitieren mich DLAN/TP-Link dermaßen oder kann das eine andere Ursache haben?

Viele Grüße,
Andi

Edit: Ich hab gemerkt wie dämlich ich war und hab den Pc mal direkt am DLan-Adapter angestöpselt  Ergebnis: 25 Mbps Download und 10 Mbps Upload. Hab mir jetzt einen 500 Mbps Erweiterungsadapter mit WLan bestellt und bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt


----------



## kelevra (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Internet über access point langsam*

Du solltest auch mal eine andere Steckdose im Obergeschoss testen. Die erreichbare Geschwindigkeit via PowerLAN kann von Steckdose zu Steckdose stark schwanken, je nachdem wie viele bzw. wie strake Störquellen das Signal beeinträchtigen.


----------



## Matusalem (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Internet über access point langsam*

Und zur eigentlichen Frage:
PowerLine/DLAN und WLAN können wenn es schlecht läuft nur einen Bruchteil Ihrer brutto Datenrate als netto Datenrate liefern. Das ist ein gern gesehenes Thema in den Netzwerkforen. Bei beiden Übertragungsmedien spielen eine Vielzahl von Faktoren eine Rolle. 

Sprich: Die von Dir gemessenen Datenraten sind nicht gut aber noch innerhalb der "typischen" Schwankungsbreite. Es gibt meist Möglichkeiten die netto Datenrate etwas zu optimieren, hierfür muss man sich mit PowerLine/DLAN und WLAN etwas näher beschäftigen.


----------

